# compressed wav to aiff converter



## callieX (Nov 15, 2001)

I am using iMovie2 under 9.2.1 because my PCMIA firewire card is not supported in OSX10.1. I want to convert some wav files I have found to aiff files to use in iMovie.  Is there a shareware app I can use for this. I do not have quicktimePro yet because I would rather get for it for OSX rather than 9.2.1.  I am not going to be able to buy a new Mac unitl Feb 2002 so that is why I want the shareware.  Will iMovie read mpeg.


CallieX


----------

